# Python vac system



## Glenn (Jun 13, 2005)

My question for anybody that can give me an answer.
I was wondering if there is something safe to use to clean out a python vacum hose that will not be harmful to the fish the next time I use it.The problem is mold that has developed inside the tube and I'm alittle worried that this might be harmful to the fish if I continue using it without getting the mold out.
Thanks Glenn


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've had the mold on the inside of mine for years. Never had 1 problem. Running hot water through it at the end seems to help. I honestly wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

> I honestly wouldn't worry about it.


ditto


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm a teensy bit anal retentive, so I bleach mine out periodically. I use two cups of bleach in a 5 gallon bucket of water. I siphon the bleach into the hose, then wrap it up in the bucket of bleach overnight. The next day, I run water through it for a few minutes, then heavily dechlorinate another 5 gallon bucket and siphon it back and forth through the hose. It works great. Nothing ever gets it sparkling clear, you just get rid of the black look, to be honest.

Barbie


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow ... mine's 5 years old, and is left outside in sunlight on the deck and has never had algae or mold it in ... **ish paranoid/worried now**


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

dwarfpike said:


> Wow ... mine's 5 years old, and is left outside in sunlight on the deck and has never had algae or mold it in ... **ish paranoid/worried now**


Don't be. I've never had problems like this before either...maybe our water quality isn't mold friendly?

If it does become a problem and doesn't get sucked when siphoning water I'd just try the extremely hot water or bleach method Barbie mentioned...


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Could it be cause you don't have chlorine in your water? Just a guess. Mine are all covered with stuff (not my python but my other equipment) It's natural as long as it doesn't get out of hand.

Make sure your hoses aren't holding water when you are done with them.


----------

